# Alterations to wedding service when marrying two unbelievers outside the church and her worship.



## DVDRowe (Sep 1, 2018)

I plan on marrying two unbelievers - relatives - who are marrying this fall. It is not a worship service, and it is not happening in the church.

Have any of you - if you have been willing to do this as a creation ordinance blessing to all, and required of all couples - come across Declaration of Intent/Exchange of Vows language that you have been happy with, or come across a book that suggests such things.

Grateful for the guidance,
DR


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 1, 2018)

I have done such. I was happy to have a couple who was willing to agree to declare traditional vows. I only agreed to officiate the ceremony if I was free to conduct it on my terms. 

I modified a traditional service, somewhat. However, I did not drop the promise by the wife to obey. The couple asked for inclusion of a "ribbon tying ceremony" (a thing of which I had no experience) which I obliged for them, making reference to Eccl.4:12.

The homily emphasized the need for Jesus Christ as individual Lord, and Savior of the marriage (if it would be saved). Things went smoothly.

Attached is 1. the service, and 2. my homily:

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------

